# Very Interesting Facts to throw around while smoking



## grandpa jim (Nov 28, 2011)

If you yelled for 8 years, 7 months and 6 days you would have produced enough sound energy to heat one cup of coffee.
(Hardly seems worth it.)

If you farted consistently for 6 years and 9 months, enough gas is produced to create the energy of an atomic bomb.
(Now that's more like it!)

The human heart creates enough pressure when it pumps out to the body to squirt blood 30 feet.
(O.M.G.!)

A pig's orgasm lasts 30 minutes.
(In my next life, I want to be a pig.)

A cockroach will live nine days without its head before it starves to death. (Creepy.)
(I'm still not over the pig.)

Banging your head against a wall uses 150 calories an hour.
(Don't try this at home ; maybe at work.)


The male praying mantis cannot copulate while its head is attached to its body. The female initiates sex by ripping the male's head off.
(Honey, I'm home . What the...?)

The flea can jump 350 times its body length. It's like a human jumping the length of a football field.
(30 minutes. Lucky pig! Can you imagine?)

The catfish has over 27,000 taste buds.
(What could be so tasty on the bottom of a pond?)

Some lions mate over 50 times a day..
(I still want to be a pig in my next life...quality over quantity.)

Butterflies taste with their feet..
(Something I always wanted to know.)


The strongest muscle in the body is the tongue.
(Hmmmmmm.......)

Right-handed people live, on average, nine years longer than left-handed people.
(If you're ambidextrous, do you split the difference?)

Elephants are the only animals that cannot jump.
(Okay, so that would be a good thing.)

A cat's urine glows under a black light.
(I wonder how much the government paid to figure that out.)

An ostrich's eye is bigger than its brain.
(I know some people like that.)

Starfish have no brains.
(I know some people like that, too.)

Polar bears are left-handed.
(If they switch, they'll live a lot longer.)

Humans and dolphins are the only species that have sex for pleasure.
(What about that pig? Do the dolphins know about the pig?)

Now that you've smiled at least once, it's your turn to spread these crazy facts and send this to someone you want to bring a smile to, maybe even a chuckle.

In other words, send it to everyone!

(and God love that pig!)


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## michael ark (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## scarbelly (Nov 28, 2011)

Great post - here piggy


----------



## garyinmd (Nov 28, 2011)

Grew up on a farm where we raised pigs, no wonder they walked around with a smile on their face.  Here all that time I thought what a stinking bunch of animals, course that is way before I got the MES30.


----------



## shortend (Nov 28, 2011)

Careful what you wish for Jim. I grew up on a farm. We bought a Boar on occasion to breed certain desireable traits into our market hogs. However, we never selected any of our own males to breed back into the herd.  A few weeks after farrowing, we vaccinated the new pigs, cut their teeth so they couldn't develop tusks and turned all the males into Barrows. You guessed it. A casterated male pig is called a Barrow. Boars do not make for a very tasty hog. Plus they are very aggressive and would end up killing each other as they matured. Only Guilts (female) and Barrows (casterated males) are raised for market. Only a very, very select few male hogs ever get to mature into a Boar and have all the fun. Then we would also butcher in the fall.

It'd be your luck to end up becomin' one of them Barrows in the Spring and a Pork Roast in the Fall. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Another little factoid for ya ta ponder: A Boars penis is shaped like a long corkscrew, and he basically uses it pretty much like a drill during the breeding process. Those old Sows seemed to be fairly contented bunch, too.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 28, 2011)

If You Are What You Eat....Will Eating Pulled Pork Increase Length of Orgasms?...Oh well, I think Pulling Pork has something to do with it...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------

